# The Bulb



## JenJBS

Is it bad that I really like this Mini-Bulb? It seems like a great grab and go bag. 

Not interested in the Medium Bulb, or even the Small Bulb. Yeah, I love my small bags...


----------



## grietje

@JenJBS, the Carmel team sent some photos of the bulb (which I first read incorrectly as the blob). I’m trying to figure it out.  I’m captivated and it looks like a bag better seen in person.

I am also captivated by this one:



I learned it’s being referred to informally as the Princess Leia so it’s immediately more interesting to me!


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> The Carmel team sent some photos. I’m trying to figure it out.  I’m captivated and it looks like a bag better seen in person.
> 
> I am also captivated by this one:
> View attachment 4912290
> 
> 
> I learned it’s being referred to informally as the Princess Leia so it’s immediately more interesting to me!



The Princess Leia!    I'm a bit curious to see the new Grape color in person.


----------



## pinksky777

JenJBS said:


> Is it bad that I really like this Mini-Bulb? It seems like a great grab and go bag.
> 
> Not interested in the Medium Bulb, or even the Small Bulb. Yeah, I love my small bags...
> 
> View attachment 4912260
> View attachment 4912261


I think it wouldn’t be too bad actually! Definitely wouldn’t purchase without seeing irl first though.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Is it bad that I really like this Mini-Bulb? It seems like a great grab and go bag.
> 
> Not interested in the Medium Bulb, or even the Small Bulb. Yeah, I love my small bags...
> 
> View attachment 4912260
> View attachment 4912261


The bulb got my attention too, I have a very similar bag from Kara one of my most used bags, I picked it up about 7 years ago. It’s a handy little bag.


----------



## grietje

This is a photo of grape I received from Carmel.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> This is a photo of grape I received from Carmel.  It looks beautiful.
> View attachment 4912398


Chain version Appears to open from the bottom? Curious


----------



## RT1

That really strikes me as "weird" to open from the bottom.
Don't think I like that approach.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> The bulb got my attention too, I have a very similar bag from Kara one of my most used bags, I picked it up about 7 years ago. It’s a handy little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912313



This is very nice, indeed!


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> This is a photo of grape I received from Carmel.  It looks beautiful.
> View attachment 4912398



Interesting. Thank you for sharing the pic.


----------



## pinksky777

grietje said:


> This is a photo of grape I received from Carmel.  It looks beautiful.
> View attachment 4912398


Omg THIS is the bag I was talking about before! It’s so so awkward... so do people not realize that all their stuff will fall out as soon as you open up the bag???


----------



## grietje

If you look at the BV website, it doesn’t look so upside down. BV’s disco was an upside down access bag and while a cute bag I found that aspect a bit annoying.


----------



## Euclase

Mini bulb in intrecciato definitely has my attention!   I look forward to seeing it in more colors.  I mean, can you _imagine _if they did this in a metallic, like Argento or Rose Gold?


----------



## Nibb

I like the version without the chain appears to be brushed hardware, overall feels like a modified pouch beautiful bag.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4912737
> 
> I like the version without the chain appears to be brushed hardware, overall feels like a modified pouch beautiful bag.



Now, this one is something I could really like.    
Any ideas as to the price of this beauty?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4912737
> 
> I like the version without the chain appears to be brushed hardware, overall feels like a modified pouch beautiful bag.


The leather looks great but it would be an awkward bag for me personally.


----------



## RT1

*$1100* for the smooth leather and *$1250* for the woven leather in the Mini version.
That's a whole lotta dough for such a tiny bag, IMO!


----------



## grietje

I may have caused some confusion.  The photo I shared was simply to show the color grape.  The photo isn’t of the bulb bag.  I think it’s a version of the Pouch.


----------



## ammonseninga

I think the bag is totally cute!! If you like it then you should purchase it!


----------



## JenJBS

ammonseninga said:


> I think the bag is totally cute!! If you like it then you should purchase it!



Thank you!   Year end bonus (hopefully) coming in January!


----------



## ayao2913

I know this thread is about the mini bulb but anyone here owns the small bulb?  I'm eyeing the one in lavender and would like to hear any feedback from owners.


----------



## obscurity7

I just came across the small and medium bulbs, and haven't been able to find much in the way of images that show the bags on an actual person.  And like @ayao2913 up above, I'm curious how much the small actually holds, because the size is not entirely dissimilar from the Polene Neuf, but the design is so much more refined.  (as I would expect from BV)

And yes, still loving my Tambura.  Because apparently I don't go in for "normal" bags.


----------



## pinksky777

Saw the bulb sizes irl and they’re honestly nothing special. They don’t even bunch up real well on the top where the leather is suppose to gather. It’s also so obvious they did one style with the small intrecciato just to please all they new bv haters


----------



## obscurity7

pinksky777 said:


> Saw the bulb sizes irl and they’re honestly nothing special. They don’t even bunch up real well on the top where the leather is suppose to gather. It’s also so obvious they did one style with the small intrecciato just to please all they new bv haters


Well that's disappointing.


----------



## pinksky777

obscurity7 said:


> Well that's disappointing.


That’s why I always say, IF POSSIBLE go to the boutique and see in person, don’t buy online. My friend bought her pouch online and the overall shape was totally off. At the end of the day you want to know what product your actually getting. I’m super picky though.


----------



## bisbee

I actually see quite a few bags on the site that look like they are made using the smaller intreciatto weave, not just the bulb.


----------



## obscurity7

pinksky777 said:


> That’s why I always say, IF POSSIBLE go to the boutique and see in person, don’t buy online. My friend bought her pouch online and the overall shape was totally off. At the end of the day you want to know what product your actually getting. I’m super picky though.


I do have a boutique that's within reasonable driving distance, and the Chloe Faye Day is the only bag I've bought sight unseen (and still been really happy with it).  If I can't see it in person before buying, then I buy from a store like Nordstrom, where returns are super easy.  I am also super picky, and life is too precious to waste time with bags you don't love.


----------



## pinksky777

obscurity7 said:


> I do have a boutique that's within reasonable driving distance, and the Chloe Faye Day is the only bag I've bought sight unseen (and still been really happy with it).  If I can't see it in person before buying, then I buy from a store like Nordstrom, where returns are super easy.  I am also super picky, and life is too precious to waste time with bags you don't love.


Yea that’s the idea. If you must order online make sure it’s a no-fuss return policy. I know some people who don’t like buying straight from the boutique because you end up paying a bit more. To me it’s worth it for many many reasons, one being I like the whole experience.


----------



## indiaink

I truly wonder what’s wrong with the word “drawstring”. As in ‘drawstring bag’. Which this is.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

grietje said:


> This is a photo of grape I received from Carmel.  It looks beautiful.
> View attachment 4912398


Am I the only person that saw this and thought of a Muppet?

A beautiful and elegant Muppet, but still...


----------



## grietje

Could the bulb be an update to an old BV style?










						Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Woven Leather BROWN Drawstring Handbag Bag   | eBay
					

Woven brown leather with a unique drawstring and snap closure. Interior zip wall pocket. Sleeper storage bag. The last 2 photos detail small spots of the exterior.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## babypanda

grietje said:


> Could the bulb be an update to an old BV style?
> View attachment 4924801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Woven Leather BROWN Drawstring Handbag Bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> Woven brown leather with a unique drawstring and snap closure. Interior zip wall pocket. Sleeper storage bag. The last 2 photos detail small spots of the exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Impressive find grietje! Makes it more interesting


----------



## pinksky777

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Am I the only person that saw this and thought of a Muppet?
> 
> A beautiful and elegant Muppet, but still...


Haha the purple most definitely


----------



## babypanda

This bag looks really cute. I’m going to try and see it in person. Anyone got it and can give feedback!


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> This bag looks really cute. I’m going to try and see it in person. Anyone got it and can give feedback!


When I personally tried the bag it seemed as if it wouldn’t gather shut all the way. Like the way you see it in that photo is pretty much the extent of it closing properly. Out of all the colors though I truly think black would be the way to go if you were really interested in this bag style.


----------



## anniebhu

grietje said:


> @JenJBS, the Carmel team sent some photos of the bulb (which I first read incorrectly as the blob). I’m trying to figure it out.  I’m captivated and it looks like a bag better seen in person.
> 
> I am also captivated by this one:
> View attachment 4912290
> 
> 
> I learned it’s being referred to informally as the Princess Leia so it’s immediately more interesting to me!




I tried the Mini Bag instore and it is quite small ie. I can just fit it over my shoulder and I'm short and small. It wasn't very comfortable over my shoulder and definitely would not be a good idea to wear it that way in the summer time.   

For the price, my SA didnt recommend it either and suggested I save the $ for a bigger bag, like Jodie.  It is cute though.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> When I personally tried the bag it seemed as if it wouldn’t gather shut all the way. Like the way you see it in that photo is pretty much the extent of it closing properly. Out of all the colors though I truly think black would be the way to go if you were really interested in this bag style.





anniebhu said:


> I tried the Mini Bag instore and it is quite small ie. I can just fit it over my shoulder and I'm short and small. It wasn't very comfortable over my shoulder and definitely would not be a good idea to wear it that way in the summer time.
> 
> For the price, my SA didnt recommend it either and suggested I save the $ for a bigger bag, like Jodie.  It is cute though.


Thank you both for your feedback. I imagined the closure would be magnetic. Guess I'm wrong. According to the website it comes in 3 sizes though. Mini, small and medium. Unfortunately there are no mod shots. I'm sure someone here will eventually buy one and show us


----------



## babypanda

Actually while doing more research, seems like the short thicker strap is detachable and the bag can be carried over the shoulder like that:


----------



## grietje

I ordered the mini bulb in smooth grape.  I’ll report out when I receive it.


----------



## babypanda

babypanda said:


> Actually while doing more research, seems like the short thicker strap is detachable and the bag can be carried over the shoulder like that:
> View attachment 4924972
> 
> View attachment 4924973


Sorry looks like I’m confusing the small and mini bulb. The mini does not have any thick straps. The small does. It doesn’t look that I’m going to visit stores any time soon. Hopefully someone else can give more in depth review


----------



## babypanda

grietje said:


> I ordered the mini bulb in smooth grape.  I’ll report out when I receive it.


Yay! I’m super excited to see your photos and hear your feedback


----------



## grietje

The Mini Bulb arrived.  Here are photos and comments:


It’s dark now so I don’t have a photo of the color outdoors. It’s a rich plum.


It’s a small bag.  I can fit my iPhone X and cinch it.  If I add the compact wallet, it won’t cinch.


I’m 5’10” and 150 lbs.  crossbody it hangs right under my breast.  Shoulder carry is just above the hip.  On someone petite, it might hang really nicely.

Other thoughts:
The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.

And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.


----------



## grietje

Grainy photo of the base.


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> The Mini Bulb arrived.  Here are photos and comments:
> View attachment 4930034
> 
> It’s dark now so I don’t have a photo of the color outdoors. It’s a rich plum.
> View attachment 4930035
> 
> It’s a small bag.  I can fit my iPhone X and cinch it.  If I add the compact wallet, it won’t cinch.
> View attachment 4930036
> 
> I’m 5’10” and 150 lbs.  crossbody it hangs right under my breast.  Shoulder carry is just above the hip.  On someone petite, it might hang really nicely.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.
> 
> And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.



Thank you for the pictures and detailed review! 

I'm guessing $100 versions of it will show up on eBay, etc before too long...


----------



## babypanda

grietje said:


> The Mini Bulb arrived.  Here are photos and comments:
> View attachment 4930034
> 
> It’s dark now so I don’t have a photo of the color outdoors. It’s a rich plum.
> View attachment 4930035
> 
> It’s a small bag.  I can fit my iPhone X and cinch it.  If I add the compact wallet, it won’t cinch.
> View attachment 4930036
> 
> I’m 5’10” and 150 lbs.  crossbody it hangs right under my breast.  Shoulder carry is just above the hip.  On someone petite, it might hang really nicely.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.
> 
> And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.


Thank you so much for the feedback! And mostly for saving me 1100$ 
I wonder if the intrecciato version would look better? But either way it’s clearly too small


----------



## Euclase

grietje said:


> The Mini Bulb arrived.  Here are photos and comments:
> View attachment 4930034
> 
> It’s dark now so I don’t have a photo of the color outdoors. It’s a rich plum.
> View attachment 4930035
> 
> It’s a small bag.  I can fit my iPhone X and cinch it.  If I add the compact wallet, it won’t cinch.
> View attachment 4930036
> 
> I’m 5’10” and 150 lbs.  crossbody it hangs right under my breast.  Shoulder carry is just above the hip.  On someone petite, it might hang really nicely.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.
> 
> And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.


Are you going to return it?


----------



## grietje

Euclase said:


> Are you going to return it?


Yes.  Would you like it?


----------



## Euclase

grietje said:


> Yes.  Would you like it?


I'll have to pass this time, but I appreciate the offer!   Oddly I've been craving a more "grownup" evening bag, even though I have absolutely no occasion to wear one right now!  Maybe it's just wishful thinking...

If I were to buy a MB, I'd go with intrecciato, and I'm hoping BV eventually does a dark metallic intrecciato MB.  I'm also keeping an eye on the resale market for a chain Knot.  Either way, I'd need a bag with a strap, because I wouldn't want to cover my clutch in deodorant as I carry it under my arm while, also juggling appetizers and wine.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Other thoughts:
> The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.
> 
> And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.


Too bad poor little bag is very underwhelming. Thanks for the great review and pics.


----------



## gagabag

grietje said:


> The Mini Bulb arrived.  Here are photos and comments:
> View attachment 4930034
> 
> It’s dark now so I don’t have a photo of the color outdoors. It’s a rich plum.
> View attachment 4930035
> 
> It’s a small bag.  I can fit my iPhone X and cinch it.  If I add the compact wallet, it won’t cinch.
> View attachment 4930036
> 
> I’m 5’10” and 150 lbs.  crossbody it hangs right under my breast.  Shoulder carry is just above the hip.  On someone petite, it might hang really nicely.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> The leather is soft but not buttery like I hoped. This could be due to the dye. The gathering on the bottom looks a bit sloppy. Capacity wise it’s definitely more evening bag wear.  It could serve as a Covid run around bag but I fear it’s too small — at least in my opinion.  You add a small wallet and a wee bottle of hand sanitizer and you’re done.
> 
> And if I may be blunt—and I’m sorry to be so negative because it is cute—but I simply do not see how this bag is worth $1100.  I’d barely pay $100 for it.


Thanks for the review. It does look very awkward. It also seems very shallow. I worry that my things will spill out. I wonder if the bigger one is any better...


----------



## doni

I think this can be a very versatile bag in the Small size. The Mini is just a little pouch. I saw the Large in the store. I went to see the Clip which I thought I’d like, squarish shoulder bags being my favorite style (but I found it clunky, the proportions odd, and the leather too shiny). I hadn’t even heard about the Bulb and I found the design very intriguing, with the detachable shoulder straps, the long think straps that can be knotted for crossbody or left loose as adornment, how different it looks depending on how gathered it is... It feels kind of very BV too.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> I think this can be a very versatile bag in the Small size. The Mini is just a little pouch. I saw the Large in the store. I went to see the Clip which I thought I’d like, squarish shoulder bags being my favorite style (but I found it clunky, the proportions odd, and the leather too shiny). I hadn’t even heard about the Bulb and I found the design very intriguing, with the detachable shoulder straps, the long think straps that can be knotted for crossbody or left loose as adornment, how different it looks depending on how gathered it is... It feels kind of very BV too.



Thank you for the very helpful review!


----------



## xcaramelizex

I quite like the shape and went for the intrecciato version in black after agonizing over it. I scoured Google, Instragram, and YouTube but couldn't find any info on the bag. I understand it's a fairly new release but was surprised the brand wasn't promoting it at all. 

I put in an order for the mini bulb yesterday and it arrives tomorrow. I hope it works out.


----------



## Euclase

xcaramelizex said:


> I quite like the shape and went for the intrecciato version in black after agonizing over it. I scoured Google, Instragram, and YouTube but couldn't find any info on the bag. I understand it's a fairly new release but was surprised the brand wasn't promoting it at all.
> 
> I put in an order for the mini bulb yesterday and it arrives tomorrow. I hope it works out.


Oh please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## xcaramelizex

It's here and I love it (for all the wrong reasons), haha.

The mini bulb is my first Bottega Veneta piece. The leather on the bulb is so shiny and the intrecciato gives it so much character. Aesthetics-wise it's lovely but for most it won't be practical.

In the photos attached, I've cinched the bag as much as I could without feeling like I'm putting too much tension on the leather. From photos online, I've only seen the smooth leather version close completely. The intrecciato version appears to always be somewhat uncinched. The bag isn't very deep with the inner lining not reaching the bottom. I would say you're losing about an inch in depth. It's currently not shaping up to be very secure bag but I could say that for anything that doesn't have a closure. It works for me since I'm all about mini bags and it fits all my essentials including my Pixel 3. I do hope the leather will soften up a little over time. Inclusion of inner pockets would have also been a nice touch.

I am about 5'3 and it sits pretty high on me when I wear it crossbody and tie the knot as close to the end as possible. This is how short I wear all my bags though but I don't think it would work for anyone taller unless you want to wear it across your chest like a belt bag.

I can include modshots and do a comparison with another mini bag if anyone is interested.


----------



## Euclase

xcaramelizex said:


> It's here and I love it (for all the wrong reasons), haha.
> 
> The mini bulb is my first Bottega Veneta piece. The leather on the bulb is so shiny and the intrecciato gives it so much character. Aesthetics-wise it's lovely but for most it won't be practical.
> 
> In the photos attached, I've cinched the bag as much as I could without feeling like I'm putting too much tension on the leather. From photos online, I've only seen the smooth leather version close completely. The intrecciato version appears to always be somewhat uncinched. The bag isn't very deep with the inner lining not reaching the bottom. I would say you're losing about an inch in depth. It's currently not shaping up to be very secure bag but I could say that for anything that doesn't have a closure. It works for me since I'm all about mini bags and it fits all my essentials including my Pixel 3. I do hope the leather will soften up a little over time. Inclusion of inner pockets would have also been a nice touch.
> 
> I am about 5'3 and it sits pretty high on me when I wear it crossbody and tie the knot as close to the end as possible. This is how short I wear all my bags though but I don't think it would work for anyone taller unless you want to wear it across your chest like a belt bag.
> 
> I can include modshots and do a comparison with another mini bag if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 4970623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970624



It's. So. Adorable.   _I can't even_ with this bag!!!  I'm also 5'3, so I'd love a mod shot, and if it's not too much trouble, I'd love a picture showing what what you can fit in mini pouch.  Pretty please, with a cherry on top!  

And congratulations, and welcome to the slippery slope of BV!


----------



## babypanda

xcaramelizex said:


> It's here and I love it (for all the wrong reasons), haha.
> 
> The mini bulb is my first Bottega Veneta piece. The leather on the bulb is so shiny and the intrecciato gives it so much character. Aesthetics-wise it's lovely but for most it won't be practical.
> 
> In the photos attached, I've cinched the bag as much as I could without feeling like I'm putting too much tension on the leather. From photos online, I've only seen the smooth leather version close completely. The intrecciato version appears to always be somewhat uncinched. The bag isn't very deep with the inner lining not reaching the bottom. I would say you're losing about an inch in depth. It's currently not shaping up to be very secure bag but I could say that for anything that doesn't have a closure. It works for me since I'm all about mini bags and it fits all my essentials including my Pixel 3. I do hope the leather will soften up a little over time. Inclusion of inner pockets would have also been a nice touch.
> 
> I am about 5'3 and it sits pretty high on me when I wear it crossbody and tie the knot as close to the end as possible. This is how short I wear all my bags though but I don't think it would work for anyone taller unless you want to wear it across your chest like a belt bag.
> 
> I can include modshots and do a comparison with another mini bag if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 4970623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970624


Congrats on your cute little bag. Would love to see mod shots and what fits. It would be so interesting to compare it to the mini pouch


----------



## gagabag

xcaramelizex said:


> It's here and I love it (for all the wrong reasons), haha.
> 
> The mini bulb is my first Bottega Veneta piece. The leather on the bulb is so shiny and the intrecciato gives it so much character. Aesthetics-wise it's lovely but for most it won't be practical.
> 
> In the photos attached, I've cinched the bag as much as I could without feeling like I'm putting too much tension on the leather. From photos online, I've only seen the smooth leather version close completely. The intrecciato version appears to always be somewhat uncinched. The bag isn't very deep with the inner lining not reaching the bottom. I would say you're losing about an inch in depth. It's currently not shaping up to be very secure bag but I could say that for anything that doesn't have a closure. It works for me since I'm all about mini bags and it fits all my essentials including my Pixel 3. I do hope the leather will soften up a little over time. Inclusion of inner pockets would have also been a nice touch.
> 
> I am about 5'3 and it sits pretty high on me when I wear it crossbody and tie the knot as close to the end as possible. This is how short I wear all my bags though but I don't think it would work for anyone taller unless you want to wear it across your chest like a belt bag.
> 
> I can include modshots and do a comparison with another mini bag if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 4970623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970624


Oooh that leather looks so yummy, please show us more! BV leather softens with use. It should have more give in time. Too bad it doesn’t cinch more.


----------



## JenJBS

xcaramelizex said:


> It's here and I love it (for all the wrong reasons), haha.
> 
> The mini bulb is my first Bottega Veneta piece. The leather on the bulb is so shiny and the intrecciato gives it so much character. Aesthetics-wise it's lovely but for most it won't be practical.
> 
> In the photos attached, I've cinched the bag as much as I could without feeling like I'm putting too much tension on the leather. From photos online, I've only seen the smooth leather version close completely. The intrecciato version appears to always be somewhat uncinched. The bag isn't very deep with the inner lining not reaching the bottom. I would say you're losing about an inch in depth. It's currently not shaping up to be very secure bag but I could say that for anything that doesn't have a closure. It works for me since I'm all about mini bags and it fits all my essentials including my Pixel 3. I do hope the leather will soften up a little over time. Inclusion of inner pockets would have also been a nice touch.
> 
> I am about 5'3 and it sits pretty high on me when I wear it crossbody and tie the knot as close to the end as possible. This is how short I wear all my bags though but I don't think it would work for anyone taller unless you want to wear it across your chest like a belt bag.
> 
> I can include modshots and do a comparison with another mini bag if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 4970623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970624



Thank you for the pics, and helpful, detailed review! Much appreciated!


----------



## xcaramelizex

Here are some photos of what fits in the bag. I am not too worried about items falling out but for added security, I might put all my stuff in a small drawstring bag. 

I am working from home today and still in PJs so modshots to come tomorrow.


----------



## Euclase

xcaramelizex said:


> Here are some photos of what fits in the bag. I am not too worried about items falling out but for added security, I might put all my stuff in a small drawstring bag.
> 
> I am working from home today and still in PJs so modshots to come tomorrow.



Oh no, the mod shots should definitely be IN the PJs!    Because why not?  I'm impressed at how much fits in that bag.


----------



## xcaramelizex

Please excuse the mess. I don't actually have a full body mirror so this was harder than I had thought, haha. 

The bag drop is about 19 inches.


----------



## Euclase

xcaramelizex said:


> Please excuse the mess. I don't actually have a full body mirror so this was harder than I had thought, haha.
> 
> The bag drop is about 19 inches.



Thank you for sharing!  It's so cute with your outfit.  Do you prefer wearing it crossbody non-crossbody?


----------



## babypanda

xcaramelizex said:


> Please excuse the mess. I don't actually have a full body mirror so this was harder than I had thought, haha.
> 
> The bag drop is about 19 inches.


I think I like this more than the mini pouch. It seems like it sits more flush on the body and fits more!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

babypanda said:


> I think I like this more than the mini pouch. It seems like it sits more flush on the body and fits more!


does it fit more? that's good to know!


----------



## babypanda

NYERINLONDON said:


> does it fit more? that's good to know!


I didn’t try the bulb in person. I based my comment on someone else’s review. I am unsure about the staying power of these bags though. Lately I’ve been more drawn towards slightly more structured shapes


----------



## NYERINLONDON

So I got the 'SMALL' bulb because it seemed a little more roomy, and I couldn't be more underwhelmed. It seems super flimsy and like they threw together a bag with some extra scraps they had on hand. LOL. So many bags in this newer collection seem so poorly designed and have such awkward dimensions and functionality. I wish they would keep the collections a little smaller but maybe work on quality control and design on less pieces. Sorry about the rant. 

The tassels that can be used as a "shoulder strap" are SO short (I'm 5'3"), the handles are very thin and cheap feeling, and the shape of the pouch itself seems really awkward. The MINI JODIE, and the MINI POUCH, are a much better quality bag for a similar price. I will bet this won't be back in other seasons, tbh.

Back it goes! Thankfully I got it on Matches where they have easy returns.


----------



## pinksky777

NYERINLONDON said:


> So I got the 'SMALL' bulb because it seemed a little more roomy, and I couldn't be more underwhelmed. It seems super flimsy and like they threw together a bag with some extra scraps they had on hand. LOL. So many bags in this newer collection seem so poorly designed and have such awkward dimensions and functionality. I wish they would keep the collections a little smaller but maybe work on quality control and design on less pieces. Sorry about the rant.
> 
> The tassels that can be used as a "shoulder strap" are SO short (I'm 5'3"), the handles are very thin and cheap feeling, and the shape of the pouch itself seems really awkward. The MINI JODIE, and the MINI POUCH, are a much better quality bag for a similar price. I will bet this won't be back in other seasons, tbh.
> 
> Back it goes! Thankfully I got it on Matches where they have easy returns.


This is exactly what I’ve been saying about the bulb since I first saw it irl in early December. There’s this YouTuber Mel that featured the mini bulb in one of her videos, saying that she didn’t understand why on earth this bag wasn’t more popular or talked about etc... I just thought “don’t you have eyes?! Lol the bags messy stitching on the underside of the bulb part is reason alone for it not to be popular, it looks like an overpriced mess!”. While the small is much more appealing than the mini, that still doesn’t make up for the fact that it looks poorly constructed and very awkward when the top isn’t ruched together.


----------



## babypanda

NYERINLONDON said:


> So I got the 'SMALL' bulb because it seemed a little more roomy, and I couldn't be more underwhelmed. It seems super flimsy and like they threw together a bag with some extra scraps they had on hand. LOL. So many bags in this newer collection seem so poorly designed and have such awkward dimensions and functionality. I wish they would keep the collections a little smaller but maybe work on quality control and design on less pieces. Sorry about the rant.
> 
> The tassels that can be used as a "shoulder strap" are SO short (I'm 5'3"), the handles are very thin and cheap feeling, and the shape of the pouch itself seems really awkward. The MINI JODIE, and the MINI POUCH, are a much better quality bag for a similar price. I will bet this won't be back in other seasons, tbh.
> 
> Back it goes! Thankfully I got it on Matches where they have easy returns.


I absolutely agree with you. BV is looking more and more like fast fashion with poor quality and insane prices. I am super underwhelmed with the constant new designs and am less and less interested. Last year I bought 5 bags from the boutique. 2 Jodies from the new collection and 3 bags from TM collection that were discounted. After comparing I can attest that the old leather and craftsmanship were on a totally different level. I still like my Jodies but don’t use them as much. Also I’m annoyed that they already changed the design of the mini. And let’s not even start on the price hike since last year


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I absolutely agree with you. BV is looking more and more like fast fashion with poor quality and insane prices. I am super underwhelmed with the constant new designs and am less and less interested. Last year I bought 5 bags from the boutique. 2 Jodies from the new collection and 3 bags from TM collection that were discounted. After comparing I can attest that the old leather and craftsmanship were on a totally different level. I still like my Jodies but don’t use them as much. Also I’m annoyed that they already changed the design of the mini. And let’s not even start on the price hike since last year


Well I personally haven’t noticed any lack of quality with my new bv bags, and I owned a couple old bv’s a few yrs back but sold them. It’s really just this season I’ve been turned off by some of the styles coming out. I still think Daniel Lee hit it out of the park though with most of these bags; I nvr even looked twice at Bottega Veneta before he came along because I found the brand way too matronly and the colors boring tbh. The only old bv bag I love is the Lauren. The price hikes I always expect because this brand is very sought after and as soon as Claire’s deemed them investment bags, you knew it was only up from there. At the end of the day you have to trust your gut on what pieces to pick. It helps if you have “the eye” as we call it in the fashion industry haha.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

pinksky777 said:


> Well I personally haven’t noticed any lack of quality with my new bv bags, and I owned a couple old bv’s a few yrs back but sold them. It’s really just this season I’ve been turned off by some of the styles coming out. I still think Daniel Lee hit it out of the park though with most of these bags; I nvr even looked twice at Bottega Veneta before he came along because I found the brand way too matronly and the colors boring tbh. The only old bv bag I love is the Lauren. The price hikes I always expect because this brand is very sought after and as soon as Claire’s deemed them investment bags, you knew it was only up from there. At the end of the day you have to trust your gut on what pieces to pick. It helps if you have “the eye” as we call it in the fashion industry haha.


The quality issue isn't with them all, just a handful per season have seemed a little "off" if you know what I mean? I love my Jodie/s and pouches so much. I too was NOT a fan of the old Bottega. So conservative and matronly. I'm a creative director, so I've loved the new take on Bottega by Daniel.


----------



## babypanda

NYERINLONDON said:


> The quality issue isn't with them all, just a handful per season have seemed a little "off" if you know what I mean? I love my Jodie/s and pouches so much. I too was NOT a fan of the old Bottega. So conservative and matronly. I'm a creative director, so I've loved the new take on Bottega by Daniel.


No denying that his designs are very creative and modern. Obviously he also caught my attention and I bought the Jodie and considered the mini pouch, the arco and cassette. But I just feel the functionality and durability just aren’t there. Time will tell


----------



## pinksky777

NYERINLONDON said:


> The quality issue isn't with them all, just a handful per season have seemed a little "off" if you know what I mean? I love my Jodie/s and pouches so much. I too was NOT a fan of the old Bottega. So conservative and matronly. I'm a creative director, so I've loved the new take on Bottega by Daniel.


Then you totally get it! I agree with the “handful per season” completely. I guess I just chalk it up to you can’t make every bag you release a hit, you know?... like any other brand there’s always a few duds. Then again, I look at Gabriela Hearst’s new Chloe bags and I think “wow, Bottega’s not doing so bad” haha.


----------



## JenJBS

Here is a size comparison pic for the Bulb in Mini nad Medium sizes. I'll get mod shots up soon. The lighting doesn't show it, but the leather is exceptional!!!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Here is a size comparison pic for the Bulb in Mini nad Medium sizes. I'll get mod shots up soon. The lighting doesn't show it, but the leather is exceptional!!!
> 
> View attachment 5676490


I once stopped to pet one the leather is amazing. Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> I once stopped to pet one the leather is amazing. Congrats!



Thank you!    I'll admit part of the attraction of the medium was all that delightful leather to pet...


----------

